# MAHLKONIG EK43 - eBay



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks like it might have had more beans through it than an aged cowboy, but I cant imagine anyone who'd buy one of theses wouldn't maintain it meticulously.

On as a BIN with best offer.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222108488985?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention the Perger pic on the side. That adds a few ££ of worth doesnt it


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Interesting selling reason... Might have been used as a bag grinder? Add £300 for new burrs and it's not a bargain anymore!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Interesting selling reason... Might have been used as a bag grinder? Add £300 for new burrs and it's not a bargain anymore!


Well there is a set of older coffee burrs variant on sale on here , and i know one other person that might have a spare


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant see any mention of how old or how many kgs have been through it, so burrs could be fine?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> Interesting selling reason... Might have been used as a bag grinder? Add £300 for new burrs and it's not a bargain anymore!


Burrs are good for 6,000kg. If they do need replacing - will set you back over £400.00.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

PPapa said:


> Interesting selling reason...


Probably updating to one of these - 180mm burr set - snip at $24,000


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Probably updating to one of these - 180mm burr set - snip at $24,000
> 
> View attachment 20989


But that was my point - if they are upgrading to something bigger, it must have seen some tough times.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree if the EK43 is not up to the job, they must have been caning it


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

They say it is 1 year old and has had 1000kg of beans through it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Colio07 said:


> They say it is 1 year old and has had 1000kg of beans through it.


No brainer then.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So come on, how many are sat scratching chins and checking bank balances right now?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

At least one, however bank balance she say ... no.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I don't need to check mine, get daily txt messages telling me I am overdrawn ..... However, I wonder how big my overdraft limit is ???


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> At least one, however bank balance she say ... no.


"Hey sweetie, do you remember that fancy fur jacket you were looking to buy but thought it was quite pricey? I think it is a good time for both of us to spend on something we want."


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> No brainer then.


Put new burrs in and the price is higher then what I had to pay for a sparkling new one

But 1000kg means it has plenty of kg left, but still such usage should be reflected on price

I have seen a few that had 1/10 usage go for around the same price


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think given it has come from a commercial environment and the price they paid for it ex vat i would suggest that it may be overpriced a little ( unless you can check burrs are great , aligned , not knackered before you buy )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I agree if the EK43 is not up to the job, they must have been caning it


I remember many years ago a single phase grinder in a roastery with a fan playing on it to stop the motor melting and it only being able to be used intermittently. These are not roastery grinders and not up to the task of long continuous usage...that's what the 3 phase grinders are for. Now this may have been lightly used for short bursts...or it may have been used for long continuous grinds with little or not rest...who knows.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I remember many years ago a single phase grinder in a roastery with a fan playing on it to stop the motor melting and it only being able to be used intermittently. These are not roastery grinders and not up to the task of long continuous usage...that's what the 3 phase grinders are for. Now this may have been lightly used for short bursts...or it may have been used for long continuous grinds with little or not rest...who knows.


The manual says they can be run for up to 45 mins. They're not designed to be switched on and off in short bursts.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In the motor trade, the dealers used to say if you were buying a secondhand Mercedes, then you only bought mint ones with full history. If you bought a slightly dodgy one without history needing paintwork etc, then it will always come back to haunt you.

This firm as Boots have said, will have claimed the vat back from the original purchase. They are trying to advertise a sought after grinder but giving very little of the information required to make a balanced decision. That is either by design or good fortune. Personally, the potential saving is small and I would not touch it with a barge pole......but mot all will agree


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I think given it has come from a commercial environment and the price they paid for it ex vat i would suggest that it may be overpriced a little ( unless you can check burrs are great , aligned , not knackered before you buy )


You gotta discount the PP/eBay fees which are enormous.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> You gotta discount the PP/eBay fees which are enormous.


If you conclude the sale on eBay


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The manual says they can be run for up to 45 mins. They're not designed to be switched on and off in short bursts.


The manual actually says "Permissible max. operating time of the grinder 40 minutes". This is the maximum, by short bursts I meant 10 minutes or so, as would be used in the Retail shop environment, this is NOT and never was designed as a roastery high volume grinder. Mahlkoenig actually go on to say if the thermal fuse does trip, to leave it for about 1 hour before resetting it manually and grinding again. These can easily be given a very hard life in a roastery...

http://www.mahlkoenig.com/us_products/EK-43.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> The manual says they can be run for up to 45 mins. They're not designed to be switched on and off in short bursts.


Plenty of places are using the EK for single dosing so they are getting switched on and off loads of times in a day's service.

Doesn't Maxwell use EKs exclusively in his shop in Bath?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Plenty of places are using the EK for single dosing so they are getting switched on and off loads of times in a day's service.
> 
> Doesn't Maxwell use EKs exclusively in his shop in Bath?


And some of the electrical components break, the shear plates break, they do develop issues being switched on and off constantly. Gary recommended against pulsing the motor to clear grounds as it would necessitate a repair faster than would be required otherwise.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shear plates seem to the thing that's goes in commercial use


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> And some of the electrical components break, the shear plates break, they do develop issues being switched on and off constantly. Gary recommended against pulsing the motor to clear grounds as it would necessitate a repair faster than would be required otherwise.


Agree with that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If it's been used on for ten minutes, off for ten minutes, it might be in better nick than one which has had light use in a shop.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Shear plates seem to the thing that's goes in commercial use


Surely all types/makes of grinder develop problems through wear and tear. Do EKs have a higher rate than other grinders?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Surely all types/makes of grinder develop problems through wear and tear. Do EKs have a higher rate than other grinders?


Dunno - I know of one that has had three plates in it so far


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Just to provide an update on this, I ended up buying the EK43 direct from the seller for a price I was happy with. Took delivery at the end of last week, and am delighted with it. It's a fantastic pairing with my Londinium L1. It is a bit big, so at some point I'll modify it with Santos legs and a re-spray, but that's not urgent.


----------

